# AGR website issues



## Chicoan (May 30, 2016)

Hello -- just tried to log onto the amtrakguestrewards.com site for the first time in months. Does anyone know if it's having a temporary disruption or what is happening?

This site can’t be reached*amtrakguestrewards.com* refused to connect.


----------



## pennyk (May 30, 2016)

According to AGR Insider, the entire system is down and they are working on it.


----------



## Carolina Special (May 30, 2016)

It worked this morning so I'd guess it is a temporary outage. I'd try back tomorrow on a regular business day.


----------



## blondninja (May 30, 2016)

Also when the site was last down and came back up I find I cannot see more than the most recent transactions. It you try to select more it loads a blank page. I've tried on the app, on the mobile page and on the full site on my phone, as well as on my home computer and I get the same results. Very annoying.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 30, 2016)

Yep, been down most of the day. Just got the password thing straightened out!

Haven't been able to access it from the app for some time now.


----------



## printman2000 (May 30, 2016)

Seems to be working now (9:30pm CST). At least for me it is.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 30, 2016)

printman2000 said:


> Seems to be working now (9:30pm CST). At least for me it is.


Yea, back up here too 845pm pacific time.


----------



## blondninja (May 31, 2016)

Anybody else still having issues viewing detailed transactions (i.e. More than the first 7 or so that you see when you log in)?


----------



## TinCan782 (May 31, 2016)

blondninja said:


> Anybody else still having issues viewing detailed transactions (i.e. More than the first 7 or so that you see when you log in)?


I see 11 transactions in the drop-down, after that I have to use search all transactions which requires another log-in.


----------



## printman2000 (May 31, 2016)

I am able to login and see all my past transactions.


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2016)

Same here. If I didn't see this thread, I would have had no idea that there ever was a problem.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 1, 2016)

FrensicPic said:


> blondninja said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else still having issues viewing detailed transactions (i.e. More than the first 7 or so that you see when you log in)?
> ...


I had to do the same thing....and then had my account locked for making too many log in attempts.  A call to AGR resulted in an email link to change the password, which I did, and now it works just fine.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 1, 2016)

Everything seems to be working fine this morning. 8am


----------



## blondninja (Jun 5, 2016)

Still not for me. I've called in twice and they say they are aware of issues and are working on it. So I can't see anything more than the first few transactions.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 5, 2016)

Just checked...I can see 11 recent transactions.

If I click Search all transactions (required another log-in), I can see many more transactions.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jun 7, 2016)

I also can't view the detailed transaction list. I can see the last 12 in the preview bar, but when I click to see all, I get an error that " "amtrakguestrewards.com is currently unable to handle this request", even after logging out and resetting my password...

I'll try calling tomorrow, unless anyone has another idea?


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 8, 2016)

After once again having to reset my password twice in as many weeks ...

I made two reservations last night (desktop computer). When I open the app on my Android, they are not there. I can search for and find them using res # and email address so, they are there!

Regarding the app, I've logged off, back on. Un-installed and re-installed, etc. still not functioning fully! The app will not take me to AGR as it used to.

Bout time for an email and/or phone call.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jun 8, 2016)

I just called AGR, and they said the transaction list is down with no estimate for when it will be back up. They are able to see transactions on their end, but the website can't show anything besides the last few shown in the sidebar.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 8, 2016)

FreeskierInVT said:


> I just called AGR, and they said the transaction list is down with no estimate for when it will be back up. They are able to see transactions on their end, but the website can't show anything besides the last few shown in the sidebar.


Weird. I can see all of mine. Just did a search back to 2012 and everything comes up.


----------



## blondninja (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm glad to know its not just me. Very annoying. I've had missing points not post and they manually added them but I've just got to trust them. I see the total points update but can't confirm as I can't see the transactions.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 11, 2016)

I see the past 11 transactions on the drop down. With "Search all transactions" (requires username and password), I can only see back to Oct 1, 2015


----------



## Anderson (Jun 17, 2016)

And I can't get the "search all transactions" page to load...*sigh*


----------

